# We Have A House!!!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Gosh I just got excited reading this! Oh its to tempting having your own house & especially one like that to be away working on someone else's haunt. 

Muf


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Im so Jealous!


----------

